# What is recovery like?



## lorib64 (Dec 12, 2006)

I've dissociated since I was a child. I take medications for sza that my psychiatrist says should also help with dissociation. It's hard for me to tell if there is an effect. I notice myself tuning out more often, but I'm also looking for it.

I'm in therapy and my therapist seems to have a cognitive therapy approach. I have delusions and she tries to help me challenge my thoughts. We've been mainly dealing with delusions and we've just started talking about dissociation.

Do people actually get cured where they stop depersonalizing? Or is it just something you learn to accept and deal with? What is it like afterwards?

In therapy we've touched briefly on some childhood trauma. My therapist thinks it had a bigger effect on me than I realize.

I have accepted that it's something I do and I make efforts to stay in the present. It used to scare me because I would feel like I just appeared, but I could remember everything. Like waking from a dream repeatedly, but it's real.


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Dear lorib,

Im sorry to hear you have this all your life. We start to figure out more and more that defeating trauma is done with your body and not that much with your mind. Please buy the book ?Awakening the tiger? by Peter Levine.

Also please read my topics in this forum. And please read and practice about Body Scan meditation. You will probably start seeing results quickly.

DP/DR is nothing more then extreme fear. Fear causes a person to shoot up in his head, because he/she thinks to be in danger and therefore thinks a lot to protect himself. You think to much to compensate not having emotions.

Also, you have an emotional blocade which stops you from feeling anything. Destroy the blocade by Body Scan meditation and shoot into your body and you will feel GREAT. Even better then people who didn't have trauma's. Why? Because most people don't fully live in their body, and you have to to get out of this shit..


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

There is not one way to recover. I started to recover when I realized alot of my DP was in my head. Was just my thoughts, my perception of what my life or situation was. And OB BOY was my perception off. So, I started realizing when I was in a DP mode. I would relax, remember myself I am ok, that it's not a bad thing, it won't get me, I am not weird. nor will I go crazy. The fear would stop and eventually the DP. I kept this up and the episodes of DP started getting less in duration and length. Look around.....life is difficult...everyone is struggling......everyone has weird thoughts, emotions or anxiety and depression. WE have to stop over analzing it and stop overselves from talking about or seeking information about it so much. Get out of your mind, stop analyzing your thoughts, stop reacting to them (some need to be but not all) Some people need to deal with their trauma then start healing. Whatever it is, get off the DP horse and start living your life. even if it feels fake.


----------



## goo goo (Aug 31, 2006)

Lost soul, you say that most people dont live in their body. I have always lived in my body before this all happened and i mean i thought everyone lived life like that, albeit i am 17 now and i started to get dp/dr when i was 16. So you are saying that most people in this world have changed in respect to their awareness i.e they are in their head instead of their body now.


----------

